# if you could be anything in the 40k universe what would you be



## shaman_stig (Oct 2, 2008)

ok so i kinda nicked this idea from pchandler43 and his joining the gaurd thread and although it may have been done b4 on here im new so lets do it agaim (assuming its been done b4) what would you be in the 40k universe my freinds and i have had the conversatoin b4 id like to be a space wolf rune priest space wolfs my favourte fluff chapter as it says in the codex vikings in space what could be cooler and a wolf preit cause i wanna use the power of my mind


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I would be a high lord of Terra, simply because they have the 'easiest' and safest life out of nearly every race and character.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be a squig and lead a violent, yet simple life


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

High Admiral of an imperial navy fleet, commanding my very own emperor class battle cruiser


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Princeps of an Imperator. Harder to feel safer on the battlefield than that...


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll tell you who I wouldn't want to be. The guy that has to paint the Emperor's Palace.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would be Tzeentch.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would be an undertaker.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd want to be something powerful, but with my luck, ill be a one eyed grot...


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

I would be a toaster








Seriously, I would probably be an Inquisitor. Nothing like holding the power of life or death over an entire world!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Mr.Hill said:


> I'd want to be something powerful, but with my luck, ill be a one eyed grot...


Unlike similar versions of this question, you actually get to pick! Woo-hoo! You don't just have to project yourself into the 41st Millennium. That's usually the problem for me, poor in the 21st century, or poor in the 401st (or whatever it is)? Hmm, well at the moment I'm not likely to be eaten, invaded or drafted, so I'll stick to now thanks...

But if you can actually pick... well if Wraith is going to be Tzeentch, I could say I want to be Slaanesh, but I guess Viscount Vash already has that position reserved.

So I'll be a Farseer please, a one who's had a vision of an easy life with no Imperial involvement, thanks.

:anything for a quiet life cyclops:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Khorne (SKULLS FOR THE MY THRONE!!!! XP)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I would want to be the chapter master of the Dark Angels, because I love plasma!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I would want to be the chapter master of the Dark Angels, because I love plasma!


Lol plasma solves everything  (Plasma to turn the tv on, Plasma to cut my steak, Plasma to dust the place....)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I would want to be a greater daemon, dont mind which as you can never die just banished to the warp to come back in a 100 years.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i would so be Angron. gnarliest primarch ever...period...and i would be the ultimate killing machine.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

oh nice question. . .

I would totally be maybe Gork or maybe Mork


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

An IG Basalisk crewman... 50 miles from the front that is. Or maby an inquisitor so I can tell people to be my human shields. Longevity is a good thing in the 41st millenium.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The Emperor at the hieght of his power (and health). Even the Chaos Gods were scared of him so I reckon he's a safe bet.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Either the Autarch for my Eldar Corsairs, or the Chapter Master for my Space Marines...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Land Raider
2. Calgar
3. Chronus 
4. Venerable Dreadnought


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Crimson Fist Veteran (Best job ever)
2. Inquisitor
3. Servo-Skull (Who'd shoot me then?)


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

gazghull through and through. if there was any ork that could ever be devoted to khorne it would be him. give me war:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## Ahala (Dec 12, 2008)

Id be the Hive Mind, nothing like controlling lots and lots of guys to do whatever I want. And that, would be killing ;p


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucius the Eternal. You get to be in a state of constant ecstasy, kill your enemies with cool weapons, and are effectively immortal. Not a bad gig.

Ghazghull is a great choice too. He certainly seems to be enjoying himself.


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

Gul Torgo said:


> Lucius the Eternal. You get to be in a state of constant ecstasy, kill your enemies with cool weapons, and are effectively immortal. Not a bad gig.
> 
> Ghazghull is a great choice too. He certainly seems to be enjoying himself.


good to see someone agree a regular warmonger


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

shaman_stig said:


> ok so i kinda nicked this idea from pchandler43 and his joining the gaurd thread and although it may have been done b4 on here im new so lets do it agaim (assuming its been done b4) what would you be in the 40k universe my freinds and i have had the conversatoin b4 id like to be a space wolf rune priest space wolfs my favourte fluff chapter as it says in the codex vikings in space what could be cooler and a wolf preit cause i wanna use the power of my mind


I'd have to go with a Thousand Sons Sorcerer Lord... A legion of dusty followers AND nasty mind tricks :wink:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

LJT_123 said:


> Hmmm, I would be a high lord of Terra, simply because they have the 'easiest' and safest life out of nearly every race and character.


That is great for the slacker in all of us, especially me.

For a bit more active lifestyle I have to say a Carnifex. No morality, worries, or stress, just do your thing!


----------



## Zenzi (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahala said:


> Id be the Hive Mind, nothing like controlling lots and lots of guys to do whatever I want. And that, would be killing ;p


lol totally agree with you I would also chose the Hive mind lol Always evolving and pretty much never dieing the perfect choice


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Id want to be a part of the hive mind if not all of it because 1 I could never die 2 id control an entire race and 3 id kick the shit out of everyone else.


----------



## Dead4XxX (Jun 29, 2008)

i would be a Damned Legionnaire. C'mon, think about it, no one knows who the hell you are, where you came from and you can practically survive nearly everything that would kill a normal space marine, you look totally awesome and nearly all of the Imperium's
forces respect you.

Plus, i heard those Sisters of Battle really dig mysterious guys.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

For Space Marines I would be a Dark Angels Librarian

And for my eldar I would Probaly be a dark reaper exarch


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

definatley be a beserker! with dual power chain axes to trip it up a bit!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I would be a Land Raider Crusader! Or one of those one-titted demons. How cool would it be to have a tit, well, probably be cooler to have too. But that sort of pushing it.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Either my Shas'O Commander or my Terminator Sorcerer of Tzeentch, can't decide, they both kick vast quantities of ass.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I would be a space marine commander of the aurora chapter
army.


----------



## It.happens (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to be the one priest in a house filled w/ lonely Sisters of Battle :good:. Well failing that, I guess being a member of the Ravenwing wouldn't be too bad...


----------



## Incursus (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be a Daemon Prince of Khorne with wings and a big axe!


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Darkseer said:


> I'd be a squig and lead a violent, yet simple life


it would be both violent and simple, but it would probably be a bit short as well, you know.

I think id chooose a keeper of secrets. - everything is pleasurable, you can do whatever you want, and if you die you're just sucked back into the warp


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Deceiver probably.

Phenomenal cosmic powers, all kinds of travel opportunities, no boss, and seems to enjoy him/itself immensely. 

Nightbringer would be ok too, but he doesn't seem to have much sense of humor, and the *"FEAR ME"* image has never been my thing.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I would be a Blu Spy.


Wait-
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd be an Imperial Fist Dreadnought, though I'd tell my battle-brethren NEVER EVER to unplug me, or I'll go apeshit the next time I'm plugged. I'd go with 2 DCCW, a TL Bolter and a Heavy Flamer. Safe, stompy, burny, and you get to live forever if you know how to dodge missles in a sluggish Dread. If a Space Puppy could do that, why not an IF? I'd get to read all the books they have, worship the best and most humane Primarch, and burn things to ash.

LOL I've been thinking of being a Confessor attatched to the Sisters of Battle. Its the most exploitable job in the Imperium if you ask me.

But if they offered me a position as a Lord of Change, or even a TS Sorcerer, they wouldn't have to waste time convincing me.

Or maybe I'd be an Angry Marine. ALWAYS ANGRY!!! ALL THE TIME!!! :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

What do the confessors do?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

They make SoB confess their dirty dreams... khm!... their sins, and tell them to repent by having sek... khm!... by telling them to listen to boring... khm!... enlightening sermons. Or just nail poor girls to a penitent engine. I never built any when I played SoB in DoW: Soulstorm, I just couldn't bear the voice of a woman crying in pain. Its so sick, they're worse than Chaos. Confessors also have a motto: "The plea of innocents is guilty of wasting my time."


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

A Callidus Assasin-That way I Could pretend to be you


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

the chapter master of a resently turned traiter space bound marine chapter. I mean come on 1000+ blindly loyal heavily armed and armored followers, all the wargear of a imperial chapter, time seases to have an effect on you in the eye of terror, and you have a good chance to earn true immortality by becoming a daemon prince


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> the chapter master of a resently turned traiter space bound marine chapter. I mean come on 1000+ blindly loyal heavily armed and armored followers


Chaos lord: Ok everyone, get behind me and stay tight!

Some marine: Bow chicka bow-wow.

Chaos lord spins around, eyes ablaze with fury.
Lord: ALRIGHT, WHO SAID THAT?

Various nervous shuffling noises are barely audible over the Lord's heavy panting.

Lord: I SAID, WHO SAID THAT? RIGHT NOW, OR NONE OF YOU GET DESSERT!

A single marine raises his hand slowly and ineffectually.
Marine: I-, I-, I-I-I-t-t ,t-t-t, I-It was m-m-m-eee s-s-s-s-s-iir..

Lord: Alright, Lacky, take him to the torture chambers!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm bad with blood, but I think radical Inquisitor would be cool. Nice armour, blind devotion, physchic powers, and force weapons. Plus people, run away from you, and you can call in assassins or orbital strikes. Alternately, an ork warphead'd be fun too.(Except when da boss kills you for making his boyz' heads explode...)


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

The commander of a company of armageddon ork hunters you basicly get to be the inbreed serial killer of the wh40k universe


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be a tree... noone ever expects the tree


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Rogue Trader... Most definately the coolest job in 40k.


----------



## Oompa Loompa (Jul 6, 2009)

An Avatar of course. I'd go rampaging through the enemy frontlines like freiking Godzilla:biggrin:


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

azrael id tell my troops to load me into vinticater and fire at the enemy :scare:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

A grot in a Shock Attack Gun, put me in and off i GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



> Or maybe I'd be an Angry Marine. ALWAYS ANGRY!!! ALL THE TIME!!


Ahahahahahaha I like:









Or besides a grot, hmmm, a catachan devil with a sock tied around my head holding a rpg, oh wait, thats rambo isn't it?


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

id have to be just a normal ork boyz 

then i would kik total ass an become a mighty warboss


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Avatar of kaine that guy kicks ass except slaneeshes Kaine was just like 
ahhh what the hell is that get it away get it away 

or a Dark Angels vet


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

I would probably be a blood letter but ill probably be cursed to be a nurgling....


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

better than you.


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

C'tan. Its a god who cant die. Nuff said


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love to be the guy who presses the button that releases a virus bomb. I would then sit back, open up a tinny and watch a planet eat itself alive. Now that is power! :laugh:


----------

